# Need urgent stock - Cape Town



## Divan Smit (7/5/15)

Good day

I'm on a business trip in cape town, and need to help my buddy finding his vaping way...

I need the following from a retailer tomorrow(08-05-2015)

1x 30w I-stick (black)
1x 30w I-stick cover (preferably black)
1x 26 guage kanthal A1 spool
1x 28 gauge kanthal A1 spool
1x curio 2mm coiler clone
1x japanese organic cotton
some non-premium decent juices (12mg)

I need to pick up 08-05-2015 no later than 1pm

Urgent response will be greatly 
appreciated

Admin : please delete post after 15:00 on 08-05-2015


----------



## wikked (7/5/15)

Most you can pick up from the nearest VapeMob branch. Check their site to see which one is closest to you


----------



## Divan Smit (7/5/15)

Been to vapemob today. don't have stock, specifically the 30w I-stick


----------



## VapingSquid (7/5/15)

Maybe have a look in the classifieds for the device? You never know what you might find available for collection


----------



## Sir Vape (7/5/15)

Divan Smit said:


> Good day
> 
> I'm on a business trip in cape town, and need to help my buddy finding his vaping way...
> 
> ...



Try: http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Divan Smit (7/5/15)

fantastic, does anyone have an address for vapour mountain? as it's not available on their website..


----------



## Dr Evil (7/5/15)

It's online order and then you specify you want to collect. They based in brackenfell if I'm not mistaken. 

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## Silver (7/5/15)

Divan Smit said:


> fantastic, does anyone have an address for vapour mountain? as it's not available on their website..



Hi @Divan Smit 
As far as i know, they dont have a "shop" where you can walk in
Best if you send a PM to @Oupa and maybe he can help sort you out if he has stock


----------



## Divan Smit (7/5/15)

I've contacted Vapour Mountain, and unfortunately they are only open for "public" on Tuesday and Thursday evenings.

This will unfortunately not work for me.

I'll contact @Oupa, thank you for the advise.


----------



## VapeSnow (7/5/15)

Divan Smit said:


> I've contacted Vapour Mountain, and unfortunately they are only open for "public" on Tuesday and Thursday evenings.
> 
> This will unfortunately not work for me.
> 
> I'll contact @Oupa, thank you for the advise.


You can ask him to take it with him to work and then collect it by him. That is what I usually do. You will not mind !


----------

